# Feel like I'm dead or non existant.



## Akame (Jul 20, 2015)

After a period of recovery and feeling better and better the last two days have hit like a truck. If I think about it (which I can't distract myself enough to stop) I forget I exist. It's almost like a waking up feeling, coming back to my body. But every 5 minutes I think about it, not once a day or a few times. All day. It's starting to make me worry it's not DP, as I can't find anybody who's really put it into words like this. I feel like I'm dead, not as in tired, like literally dead.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I understand how u feel and just know it's a very common symptom of dp . Ur mind is sort of numbed so u can't feel urself . Try be okay with this as it is only temporary . I too have felt this way and recovered completely . Unfortunately I have fallen back into it for the first time in a year but it's all temporary and if u can be okay with it for a while it will lift . I promise


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Akame said:


> After a period of recovery and feeling better and better the last two days have hit like a truck. If I think about it (which I can't distract myself enough to stop) I forget I exist. It's almost like a waking up feeling, coming back to my body. But every 5 minutes I think about it, not once a day or a few times. All day. It's starting to make me worry it's not DP, as I can't find anybody who's really put it into words like this. I feel like I'm dead, not as in tired, like literally dead.


Not to worry Akame. I understand that died feeling. It's for sure a symptom of dp, I have felt it before.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Akame said:


> After a period of recovery and feeling better and better the last two days have hit like a truck. If I think about it (which I can't distract myself enough to stop) I forget I exist. It's almost like a waking up feeling, coming back to my body. But every 5 minutes I think about it, not once a day or a few times. All day. It's starting to make me worry it's not DP, as I can't find anybody who's really put it into words like this. I feel like I'm dead, not as in tired, like literally dead.


I understand exactly how you're feeling. I recently made a plan for myself to get myself back on the path of wellness and self-preservation after my depression and depersonalization got me stuck in an emotional rut, but now I don't know what to do because I feel like they both have got me down again. My depersonalization did not fade, but I felt like I was in a well-enough state until I retrogressed back into it.

I know what it's like to experience the "waking up" feeling in the morning and the dead feeling. I've been going through it for a while know, but I didn't know how to describe it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Yup...

I'm starting to this it's more though...mental illness does run in my family...


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Well there is no other mental illness like u have describedone. Most ppl believe it is more then just dp as it seems so crazy that dp could do this but it is dp.


----------

